# Golden Retriever 3 years old goes after people/dogs



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

you need to keep him on a leash, if you want to give him more room get a long line, 30 or 50 ft. But I would not let him off leash in an unfenced area until you have mastered a solid recall so he will come to you when other dogs or people walk by.

Work on recall in a fenced area. Let him run and play, randomly call him to you for a treat or petting, make it a party when he gets to you so it's the best thing in the world to come to you, and then let him play again. If you don't have a fenced yard at all you can do the same thing with him on the long lead. Practice, practice, practice, but do it with no distractions for a while, then with slight distractions, and so on gradually adding distractions until he will come to you no matter what has caught his interest.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally agree with Mylissyk. He needs to be on a leash in an unfenced area for his safety and everyone's well being.

Go to obedience classes with him. Just because a dog learns obedience doesn't mean they don't need constant refresh work. And if you have never taken obedience YOU need it!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

He has to be on leash so he cannot practice the behavior you are trying to eradicate. Not only is it unsafe for him off leash, but even though he may not hurt a person or another dog, it's scary to be charged by any barking dog. Go to obedience classes with him, practice, practice, practice with a long line and reward him for staying by you quietly when a distraction walks by. This will take some time, but be consistent and you'll get rid of the unwanted behavior.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Brewer was a joy in the house, but he lacked confidence in public and showed it by taking an offensive stand. We worked with a trainer; but in the end we simply did not push his limitations. He was happy and we had a wonderful companion.


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who answered my post.

Yes we have taken obedience classes with our 8 month old, so I know a little about this.

Yes we have started keeping him on a leash, and will start rewarding him. I know there are refresher courses for older dogs, so I will have to look into that. 

Thanks again.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This has worked wonders for me:
BAT « Ahimsa Dog Blog

Check out the video. I learned to read Mr. C's body language and we practiced this for a while. We both caught on very quickly. When my boy is off leash and I see him staring at a dog I don't say "come" as this word can be used for other uses. Instead, I have trained him with the words "OK, lets go". He knows I mean business and he comes back to me right away. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

C's Mom,

Thanks so much, I am going to try this, and see how it works on Gunner.


----------

